# first annual FHF TOURNAMENT



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

This tourney is for a local guide who has been diagnosed with als.
entry fee is 200 per boat. if you don't have a boat and you wanna fish then is 500 for a guided boat. live/dead or lures. the tourney is sept 10 out of kemah with a shotgun start. contact 2815326690 if you would like to fish to help this local family out.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

first will be a 1000 bucks
2nd 600
3rd 400


----------

